# Oil leak



## Jdugie123 (Jul 29, 2014)

Was doing my fuel filter this weekend and was doing a visual inspection and saw this 



Has anyone else seen this could it be the pcv or possibly a oil leak?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

To me it looks like an odd place where the oil is located. Its tough for me to see its origination. I havent looked at mine nor have I seen what the pcv failure looks like on our cruzes. Sorry. Where you able to see where it looks like it started?


----------



## Jdugie123 (Jul 29, 2014)

It right behind the turbo and I believe the inlet for oil supply is on that side but didn't have a chance to dig into it.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

There is a upgraded line gm released from gm about the turbo oil feed line.. let me see if I can dig it up for you


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

here you go
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...s/118210-how-replace-turbo-oil-feed-line.html


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I recall one diesel owner having a leak at the valve cover gasket.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Here you go:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-chevy-cruze-diesel-technical-discussion/99833-oil-leak.html


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-chevy-cruze-diesel-technical-discussion/99833-oil-leak.html


OOOPS Sorry... I really need to start paying attention to the break down thread location.....Diesel. I am really failing today. I thought it looked like a diesel in the photos...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Just saw this thread and wanted to check mine. Dry as a bone after 117K miles. Doesn't look like much more than light seepage on yours, but I'd be curious to know the source.


----------



## Jdugie123 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm at 44k miles now so I will have to take it in and have it checked out. Everything has been good except that fuel filter change not sure what they used to tighten the housing at the factory but it took some effort and at first I thought I broke it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Jdugie123 said:


> I'm at 44k miles now so I will have to take it in and have it checked out. Everything has been good except that fuel filter change not sure what they used to tighten the housing at the factory but it took some effort and at first I thought I broke it.


I know what you mean. The whole thing twists and moves when you're taking it off.


----------



## diesel_cruze (May 30, 2015)

First off great forum everyone. This place has been an incredible resource. Finally joined to give some information back on this. I noticed over the past couple of months some seepage (sorry I don't have a picture but it was nothing compared to your leak) but it was in this same spot just behind the turbo housing. Just got my car back from one of my maintenance oil changes (car has just under 16,000 miles) and I asked about the seepage and the dealer informed me they resealed and torqued the oil galley plugs during my service.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

diesel_cruze said:


> First off great forum everyone. This place has been an incredible resource. Finally joined to give some information back on this. I noticed over the past couple of months some seepage (sorry I don't have a picture but it was nothing compared to your leak) but it was in this same spot just behind the turbo housing. Just got my car back from one of my maintenance oil changes (car has just under 16,000 miles) and I asked about the seepage and the dealer informed me they resealed and torqued the oil galley plugs during my service.


Welcome to the forum and to the diesel club!


----------

